# 4h/ffa boer show prospects of 2015!



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

These were born 7-9 days ago and there are 3 does out of 8 kids! I will update the pictures as they grow! WIY they all are for sale except a few that say not for sale. 
-can be registered as % boers-

BUCKS:

Boomer: (not for sale)





























Flash: (maybe for sale)







-couldn't get many pictures, he wouldn't stay still-

Rocky: (maybe for sale)






















Buck #1:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking boys there, especially Boomer & Flash!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Bucks Cont...

Buck #2:















Does:

Crumbles:















Barbie Jr.:






















Trixie Jr.: (maybe for sale)















Let me know what yall think!!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Nice looking boys there, especially Boomer & Flash!


Thank you! Boomer I'm keeping for myself haha


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice looking bunch!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice looking babies!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank yall!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooh... I love Flash! 

Really nice kids!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oooh... I love Flash!
> 
> Really nice kids!


Thank you! He's a handful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

UPDATE: 3weeks old!!

Boomer is growing up!!





























Should i show him as registered buck or fix him and show through ffa/4h??? He's GORGEOUS and i would love to be able to sell him for breeding and breed him to our yearling does but i won't be able to show their babies, he will be too young to breed in time for my senior year. But i would also love to show him though ffa/4h because he would crush competition.. But then you cant breed him, and he would be to young for me to how his babies anyways.. Im on the fence and i don't know what to do!!! We will stop showing my senior year until i get out of college so i have no clue what to do  any ideas?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

that is a tough call! I have one too this is a older picture. best of wishes on what you choose.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

burtfarms said:


> that is a tough call! I have one too this is a older picture. best of wishes on what you choose.


He looks nice! Thank you im gonna need it haha.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Update: 3 weeks old last Wednesday!

Trixie Jr. (We decided to call her Tammy)















Barbie Jr. 








Flash!!








Rocky








Boomer!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They're looking great! Boomer is a very nice looking boy.  Flash is still my favorite.  

That's a tough decision! :shrug: 

burtfarms: that is a gorgeous buck!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They're looking great! Boomer is a very nice looking boy.  Flash is still my favorite.
> 
> That's a tough decision! :shrug:
> 
> burtfarms: that is a gorgeous buck!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

These kids are still looking great. Keep up the good work.


----------

